# Acompanhamento pluviométrico nas capitais brasileiras-INMET



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

Assim foram os últimos meses:
Precipitação acumulada - Julho 2006 - Inmet : 

Boa Vista - 373,2 
Macapa - 230 
Maceio - 229,8 
Recife - 221,1 
Aracaju - 194,2 
João Pessoa - 136,9 
Natal - 133,4 
Belem - 105,7 
Salvador - 91,7 
Manaus - 71,6 
São Paulo-71 
Porto Alegre - 67,5 
São Luis - 63,2 
Vitoria - 61,8 
Curitiba - 45,9 
Fortaleza - 41,6 
Florianopolis - 41,4 
Rio de Janeiro - 22,6 
Porto Velho - 17,9 
Cuiaba - 17,1 
Teresina - 7,9 
Rio Branco - 5,3 
Belo Horizonte - 3,2 
Campo Grande - 1,6 
Brasilia - 0,1 
Goiania - 0 
Palmas - 0

Precipitação acumulada - Agosto 2006 - Inmet : 

1-Belem - 236,0 
2-Recife - 185,8 
3-Boa Vista - 152,5 
4-João Pessoa -120,8 
5-Maceio - 118,5 
6-Salvador - 115,2 
7-Macapa - 100,8 
8-Natal - 90,6 
9-Vitoria - 84,0 
10-Porto Alegre - 82,3 
11-Rio Branco - 68,0 
12-São Luis - 67,0 
13-Florianopolis - 56,5 
14-Aracaju - 52,2 
15-Curitiba - 47,5 
16-Rio de Janeiro - 32,7 
17-Cuiaba - 24,0 
18-Belo Horizonte - 21,6 
19-Manaus - 16,7 
20-Fortaleza - 15,9 
21-Porto Velho - 14,7 
22-Campo Grande - 10,9 
23-Goiania - 10,6 
---Brasilia - 10,6 
25-São Paulo - 4,6 
26-Teresina - 2,3 
27-Palmas - 1,7 

Precipitação - Setembro 2006 - Inmet: 
1-Palmas - 198,3 
2-Curitiba-194,9 
3-Belem - 155,9 
4-Salvador - 126,9 
5-Maceio- 120,9 
6-Aracaju- 111,8 
7-Porto Alegre-99,5 
8-Rio Branco - 92,2 
9-Rio de Janeiro-91,8 
10-Belo Horizonte - 87,2 
11-Goiania- 84,1 
12-Recife- 79,0 
13-São Paulo-77,7 
14-Boa Vista- 72,7 
15-Vitoria - 65,2 
16-Cuiaba - 63,8 
17-João Pessoa-62,1 
18-Campo Grande - 55,2 
19-Macapa - 45,4 
20-Florianopolis-44,0 
21-Manaus - 42,9 
22-Natal - 40,0 
23-Brasilia-29,3 
24-Porto Velho - 27,6 
25-Fortaleza -11,7 
26-Teresina-2,4 
27-São Luis-2,3 

Precipitação Outubro-INMET
1-Brasília:525,7 
2-Goiânia:288,6 
3-Salvador:258,9 
4-Aracaju:214,7 
5-Palmas:139,4 
6-Rio Branco:136,6 
7-Belo Horizonte:122,4 
8-Belém:115,6 
9-Rio de Janeiro:104,3 
10-São Paulo:98,4 
11-Cuiabá:97,9 
12-Florianópolis:95,9 
13-Campo Grande:81,6 
14-Porto Velho:81,4 
15-Maceió:66,6 
16-Vitória:64,5 
17-Manaus:62 
18-Curitiba:53 
19-Teresina:43 
20-Porto Alegre:41,6 
21-Boa Vista:16,4 
22-Natal:13,4 
23-Macapá:11 
24-João Pessoa:9,7 
25-Recife:7,5 
26.-Fortaleza:5,9 
27-São Luís:0


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 17:08)

*Brasilia com 500 mm é muita coisa ..uma cidade que é taxada com seca aqui no Brasil..*


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 17:22)

Já este mês,até ontem,a situação estava assim:
Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 13/11 
1-Salvador:159,1 
1-Goiânia:142,1 
2-Rio Branco:132 
3-Brasília:121,9 
4-Vitória:116,5 
5-Belém:105,1 
6-Manaus:102,6 
7-Porto Velho:90,9 
9-Belo Horizonte:80,3 
10-São Paulo:57,9 
11-Campo Grande:56,4 
12-Rio de Janeiro:54,4
13-Palmas:52,1 
14-Curitiba:46,8 
15-Florianópolis:46,5 
16-Boa Vista:46,4 
17-Porto Alegre:44,3 
18-Cuiabá:36,3 
19-Teresina:30,4 
20-Macapá:8,1 
21- Natal:3,9 
22-Recife:3,7 
23-Fortaleza:1,5 
24-Aracaju:0,8 
25-Maceió:0,5 
26-João Pessoa:0,2 
27-São Luís:0


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 17:36)

Breno disse:


> Já este mês,até ontem,a situação estava assim:
> Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 13/11
> 1-Salvador:159,1
> 1-Goiânia:142,1
> ...




Isso sim é quantidade de chuva!


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 19:21)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 14/11 
1-Salvador:172,2 
2-Manaus:155,6
3-Vitória:153,4 
4-Goiânia:142,1 
5-Rio Branco:132 
6-Brasília:121,9 
7-Belém:105,1 
8-Porto Velho:90,9 
9-Belo Horizonte:82,9 
10-Rio de Janeiro:67,2
11-Palmas:61,3
12-São Paulo:57,9 
13-Campo Grande:56,4 
14-Florianópolis:52 
15-Curitiba:46,9 
16-Boa Vista:46,4 
17-Porto Alegre:44,3 
18-Cuiabá:36,3 
19-Teresina:30,4 
20-Macapá:8,1 
21-Fortaleza:4,5
22- Natal:3,9 
23-Recife:3,7 
24-Aracaju:0,8 
25-Maceió:0,5 
26-João Pessoa:0,2 
27-São Luís:0


----------



## Breno (15 Nov 2006 às 21:03)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 15/11 
1-Salvador:197,2 
2-Vitória:187,1
3-Manaus:155,8
4-Goiânia:142,1 
5-Rio Branco:132 
6-Brasília:121,9 
7-Belém:110,5 
8-Rio de Janeiro:91,1
9-Porto Velho:90,9 
10-Belo Horizonte:87,3 
11-Palmas:74,4
12-São Paulo:57,9 
13-Campo Grande:56,4 
14-Florianópolis:54,2 
15-Natal:54,1 
16-Curitiba:50,2 
17-Boa Vista:48,7 
18-Porto Alegre:44,3 
19-Cuiabá:36,3 
20-Teresina:30,4 
21-Macapá:24,9 
22-Recife:5,9 
23-Fortaleza:4,6
24-Maceió:3,5 
25-Aracaju:3,2 
26-João Pessoa:0,2 
27-São Luís:0


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2006 às 21:14)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Brasilia com 500 mm é muita coisa ..uma cidade que é taxada com seca aqui no Brasil..*



Esse valor está muito acima do normal para um mês de Outubro em Brasília?
Aqui em Portugal 500mm num mês é uma brutalidade, normalmente só nas terras altas se registam valores dessa dimensão.


----------



## Breno (15 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor está muito acima do normal para um mês de Outubro em Brasília?
> Aqui em Portugal 500mm num mês é uma brutalidade, normalmente só nas terras altas se registam valores dessa dimensão.



Sim!Pra você ter uma idéia,a média do INMET(1961-1990) em Brasília pra outubro é de 173mm!


----------



## Breno (16 Nov 2006 às 20:58)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 16/11 
1-Salvador:197,2 
2-Vitória:187,2
3-Manaus:156,4
4-Goiânia:142,1 
5-Rio Branco:132 
6-Brasília:121,9 
7-Belém:116,8 
8-Porto Velho:93,2
9-Rio de Janeiro:91,1
10-Belo Horizonte:88,1 
11-Natal:79,9
12-Palmas:74,4
13-São Paulo:63 
14-Campo Grande:56,4 
15-Florianópolis:54,2 
16-Curitiba:50,2 
17-Boa Vista:48,7 
18-Porto Alegre:44,3 
19-Recife:43,9 
20-Cuiabá:36,3 
21-João Pessoa:32,6 
22-Teresina:30,4 
23-Macapá:24,9 
24-Aracaju:21,8
25-Maceió:20,1
26-Fortaleza:5,5
27-São Luís:0


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

Breno disse:


> Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 16/11
> 1-Salvador:197,2
> 2-Vitória:187,2
> 3-Manaus:156,4
> ...



Pelo visto novembro vai terminar abaixo da média pluviométrica por aqui, no meu bairro temos 59mm de chuva até agora neste mês.


----------



## Breno (17 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 17/11 
1-Manaus:219,8
2-Salvador:208,9 
3-Vitória:189,4
4-Belém:150,6 
5-Porto Velho:145,6
6-Goiânia:142,1 
7-Rio Branco:136,7 
8-Brasília:121,9 
9-Rio de Janeiro:91,1
10-Belo Horizonte:88,1 
11-Natal:81,9
12-Palmas:74,4
13-São Paulo:63 
14-Boa Vista:57,4 
15-Campo Grande:56,4 
16-Florianópolis:54,2 
17-Curitiba:50,2 
18-Recife:47,9
19-Alegre:46,5 
20-Cuiabá:36,3 
21-João Pessoa:33 
22-Teresina:32,4 
23-Aracaju:30,6
24-Maceió:29,4
25-Macapá:24,9 
26-Fortaleza:5,5
27-São Luís:0


----------



## Fábio Luiz (19 Nov 2006 às 13:03)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 18/11 
1-Manaus:221,6 
2-Salvador:208,9 
3-Vitória:189,4
4-Belém:165,3 
5-Porto Velho:145,6
6-Goiânia:142,1 
7-Rio Branco:138 
8-Brasília:121,9 
9-Macapá:93,1 
10-Rio de Janeiro:91,1
11-Belo Horizonte:88,1 
12-Natal:81,9
13-Florianópolis:77,1 
14-Palmas:74,4
15-São Paulo:63 
16-Porto Alegre:62 
17-Boa Vista:58,6 
18-Campo Grande:56,4 
19-Curitiba:52,2 
20-Recife:50,3
21-Maceió:37,2
22-João Pessoa:36,8 
23-Cuiabá:36,3 
24-Teresina:32,4 
25-Aracaju:30,6
26-Fortaleza:6,7
27-São Luís:0,7


----------



## Breno (20 Nov 2006 às 01:16)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 19/11 
1-Manaus:260,4 
2-Salvador:208,9 
3-Vitória:189,4
4-Belém:167,4 
5-Porto Velho:145,6
6-Goiânia:142,1 
7-Rio Branco:138 
8-Brasília:121,9 
9-Curitiba:120,3
10-Belo Horizonte:93,9 
11-Florianópolis:93,8
12-Macapá:93,2 
13-Rio de Janeiro:92,6
14-Natal:81,9
15-Palmas:78,1
16-Recife:73,1
17-Porto Alegre:74,3 
18-São Paulo:71,5 
19-Boa Vista:58,6 
20-Campo Grande:56,4 
21-João Pessoa:41 
22-Teresina:40,8 
23-Maceió:37,2
24-Cuiabá:36,3 
25-Aracaju:30,6
26-São Luís:7,5
27-Fortaleza:6,7


----------



## Breno (20 Nov 2006 às 21:27)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 20/11 
1-Manaus:260,4 
2-Salvador:208,9 
3-Rio Branco:192,5 
4-Vitória:189,4
5-Belém:167,4 
6-Curitiba:164,5
7-Florianópolis:155,5
8-Porto Velho:151,4
9-Goiânia:142,1 
9-Brasília:122,1 
10-Belo Horizonte:109,5 
11-São Paulo:102,9 
12-Rio de Janeiro:96,8
13-Macapá:93,2 
14-Natal:81,9
15-Porto Alegre:81,4 
16-Cuiabá:80,4 
17-Palmas:78,1
18-Recife:74,1
19-Boa Vista:58,6 
20-Campo Grande:56,4 
21-João Pessoa:42 
22-Teresina:40,8 
23-Maceió:37,2
25-Aracaju:30,8
26-São Luís:7,5
27-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Nov 2006 às 21:40)

Finalmente tivemos uma chuva descente em São Paulo. E a zona norte foi bem mais atingida que aqui, deu 31mm no INMET contra 18mm daqui. Agora vai chover pouco até o fim do mês, pelo visto!


----------



## Breno (22 Nov 2006 às 12:52)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 21/11 
1-Manaus:262,4 
2-Salvador:208,9 
3-Rio Branco:192,5 
4-Vitória:189,4
5-Belém:167,4 
6-Curitiba:167,3
7-Florianópolis:155,5
8-Porto Velho:151,4
9-Goiânia:146,5 
10-Brasília:122,9 
11-Belo Horizonte:109,9 
12-São Paulo:102,9 
13-Rio de Janeiro:97,5
14-Macapá:93,2 
15-Natal:82,1
16-Porto Alegre:81,4 
17-Cuiabá:80,4 
18-Palmas:78,1
19-Recife:74,1
20-Boa Vista:63,2 
21-Campo Grande:56,4 
22-João Pessoa:42,Teresina:42 
23-Maceió:38,4
24-Aracaju:30,8
25-São Luís:7,5
26-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Fábio Luiz (25 Nov 2006 às 00:47)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 24/11
1-Manaus:277,4 
2-Salvador:219,4 
3-Rio Branco:202,3 
4-Belém:199,7 
5-Vitória:189,4
6-Curitiba:167,3
7-Goiânia:158,1 
8-Florianópolis:155,5
9-Porto Velho:154,4
10-Brasília:150,9 
11-Belo Horizonte:117,9 
12-Palmas:109,3
13-São Paulo:102,9 
14-Rio de Janeiro:98,1
15-Macapá:94,6 
16-Campo Grande:88,6 
17-Natal:83,1
18-Porto Alegre:81,4 
19-Cuiabá:80,4 
20-Recife:74,1
21-Boa Vista:64,2 
22-João Pessoa:42,Teresina:42 
23-Maceió:38,4
24-Aracaju:32,8
25-São Luís:7,9
26-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Breno (25 Nov 2006 às 20:43)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 25/11
1-Manaus:277,4 
2-Salvador:219,4 
3-Rio Branco:202,3 
4-Belém:199,7 
5-Vitória:189,4
6-Curitiba:167,3
7-Goiânia:161,5 
8-Florianópolis:156,8
9-Porto Velho:154,4
10-Brasília:150,9 
11-Belo Horizonte:117,9 
12-São Paulo:113,5 
13-Porto Alegre:112,6 
14-Palmas:109,3
15-Rio de Janeiro:98,1
16-Macapá:94,6 
17-Campo Grande:88,6 
18-Natal:83,1
19-Cuiabá:80,4 
20-Recife:74,1
21-Boa Vista:64,2 
22-João Pessoa:42,Teresina:42 
23-Maceió:38,4
24-Aracaju:32,8
25-São Luís:7,9
26-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Breno (27 Nov 2006 às 20:05)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 27/11
1-Manaus:287,2 
2-Rio Branco:228,3 
3-Salvador:219,4 
4-Belém:201,2 
5-São Paulo:199,5 
6-Curitiba:199,2
7-Vitória:189,4
8-Goiânia:181,1 
9-Brasília:175,5 
10-Florianópolis:174,5
11-Porto Velho:154,4
12-Belo Horizonte:135,1 
13-Porto Alegre:117,9 
14-Rio de Janeiro:112,5
15-Palmas:111,8
16-Macapá:94,6 
17-Cuiabá:93,4
18-Campo Grande:88,6 
19-Recife:84,7
20-Natal:83,1
21-Boa Vista:64,2 
22-João Pessoa:42,Teresina:42 
23-Maceió:38,4
24-Aracaju:33,6
25-São Luís:7,9
26-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Breno (29 Nov 2006 às 20:25)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET-Até 29/11
1-Manaus:294 
2-Rio Branco:230,6 
3-São Paulo:227 
4-Salvador:219,4 
5-Florianópolis:217,9
6-Curitiba:211,5
7-Belém:202,9 
8-Brasília:195,6 
9-Vitória:189,4
10-Belo Horizonte:188,1
11-Goiânia:186,4 
12-Campo Grande:179,1 
13-Porto Velho:154,6
14-Palmas:129,8
15-Rio de Janeiro:125,1
16-Porto Alegre:117,9 
17-Cuiabá:111,6
18-Macapá:94,8 
19-Recife:84,7
20-Natal:83,1
21-Boa Vista:64,2 
22-João Pessoa:42,Teresina:42 
23-Maceió:38,4
24-Aracaju:33,6
25-São Luís:7,9
26-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Breno (30 Nov 2006 às 19:58)

Precipitação Novembro-INMET
1-Belo Horizonte:344,4
2-Manaus:294 
3-Florianópolis:241,4
4-São Paulo:231,6 
5-Rio Branco:231,4 
6-Curitiba:221,6
7-Salvador:219,4 
8-Belém:205,9 
9-Brasília:195,6 
10-Vitória:195,3
11-Goiânia:188,7 
12-Campo Grande:179,4 
13-Rio de Janeiro:165,6
14-Porto Velho:155,6
15-Cuiabá:140,7
16-Palmas:130,6
17-Porto Alegre:118,2 
18-Macapá:98,1 
19-Recife:84,7
20-Natal:83,1
21-Boa Vista:64,2 
22-Teresina:44,2 
23-João Pessoa:42
24-Maceió:38,4
25-Aracaju:33,6
26-São Luís:7,9
27-Fortaleza:7,4


----------



## Breno (4 Dez 2006 às 21:59)

Precipitação Dezembro-INMET-até 4/12
1-Porto Velho:114
2-Vitória:97,7
3-Belo Horizonte:75,6
4-Cuiabá:68
5-Belém:64,1
6-Manaus:60 
7-Goiânia:51,7 
8-Rio de Janeiro:28,2
9-Brasília:21,9
10-Palmas:13,6
11-Rio Branco:12,5
12-Maceió:7,6
13-Boa Vista:6
14-Maceió:4,5
15-Campo Grande:1,9
16-Teresina:1,6
17-Salvador:1,5
18-Recife:1,2
19-Fortaleza:0,4
20-Florianópolis:0,2
21-São Paulo,Porto Alegre,Macapá,Natal,João Pessoa,Aracaju,São Luís:0


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Dez 2006 às 22:27)

Como está chovendo bem em aqui, amanhã São Paulo sairá de 0mm e irá desparar, ficando entre as 10 mais chuvosas, sem dúvida!


----------



## Breno (5 Dez 2006 às 21:48)

Precipitação Dezembro-INMET-até 5/12
1-Porto Velho:114
2-Vitória:97,8
3-Goiânia:92,2 
4-Belém:82,9
5-Belo Horizonte:75,6
6-Cuiabá:75
7-Manaus:60 
8-São Paulo:58
9-Rio Branco:36,9
10-Rio de Janeiro:28,2
11-Brasília:21,9
12-Campo Grande:18,6
13-Palmas:13,6
14-Maceió:7,6
15-Curitiba:7,5
16-Salvador:6,9
17-Boa Vista:6
18-Recife:3,2
19-Teresina:1,6
20-Fortaleza:1,2
21-Florianópolis:0,2,João Pessoa:0,2,Aracaju:0,2
22-Porto Alegre,Macapá,Natal,São Luís:0


----------



## Breno (6 Dez 2006 às 19:57)

Precipitação Dezembro-INMET-até 6/12
1-Porto Velho:114
2-Vitória:97,8
3-Belo Horizonte:92,6
4-Goiânia:92,5 
5-Belém:90,6
6-Cuiabá:75
7-Manaus:60 
8-São Paulo:59,1
9-Rio Branco:45,3
10-Rio de Janeiro:28,2
11-Campo Grande:23
12-Brasília:22,4
13-Porto Alegre:14,8
14-Palmas:13,6
15-Maceió:7,6
16-Curitiba:7,5
17-Salvador:6,9
18-Boa Vista:6
19-Recife:3,2
20-Natal:1,8
21-Teresina:1,6
22-Fortaleza:1,2
23-João Pessoa:0,3
24-Florianópolis:0,2,Aracaju:0,2
25-,Macapá,São Luís:0


----------



## Breno (8 Dez 2006 às 21:33)

Precipitação Dezembro-INMET-até 8/12
1-Belo Horizonte:132,1
2-Porto Velho:127,8
3-Vitória:107,6
4-Rio Branco:94,5
5-Goiânia:92,7 
6-Belém:90,6
7-São Paulo:82,5
8-Cuiabá:77,4
9-Manaus:60 
10-Curitiba:31,8
11-Rio de Janeiro:29,6
12-Brasília:24,5
13-Campo Grande:24
14-Palmas:21,1
15-Porto Alegre:15,1
16-Florianópolis:14,2
17-Maceió:7,6
18-Salvador:6,9
19-Boa Vista:6
20-Recife:3,2
21-Natal:2,6
22-Teresina:1,6
23-Fortaleza:1,2
24-João Pessoa:0,4
25-Aracaju:0,2
26-Macapá,São Luís:0


----------



## Breno (9 Dez 2006 às 21:45)

Precipitação Dezembro-INMET-até 9/12
1-Rio Branco:171,9
2-Belo Horizonte:140,9
3-Porto Velho:130,4
4-Vitória:113,8
5-Goiânia:100,2
6-Belém:93,8
7-São Paulo:82,5
8-Cuiabá:80,8
9-Manaus:60 
10-Brasília:39,5
11-Curitiba:31,8
12-Rio de Janeiro:29,6
13-Campo Grande:24
14-Palmas:21,1
15-Porto Alegre:15,1
16-Florianópolis:14,6
17-Maceió:7,6
18-Salvador:6,9
19-Boa Vista:6
20-Recife:3,2
21-Natal:2,6
22-Teresina:2,1
23-Fortaleza:1,2
24-João Pessoa:0,4
25-Aracaju:0,2
26-Macapá,São Luís:0


----------



## Breno (16 Dez 2006 às 15:05)

Precipitação Dezembro-INMET-até 15/12
1-Vitória:254,7
2-Belém:249,4
3-Manaus:224
4-Rio Branco:205
5-Porto Velho:204,6
6-Belo Horizonte:193,3
7-Goiânia:169,4
8-Brasília:127,1
9-Palmas:118,1
10-Cuiabá:92,2
11-São Paulo:83
12-Florianópolis:53
13-Teresina:44,1
14-Campo Grande:34
15-Curitiba:32,8
16-Rio de Janeiro:30,6
17-Macapá:27,9
18-Porto Alegre:21,6
19-Salvador:14,7
20-Boa Vista:11,3
21-Maceió:7,6
22-Recife:3,2,Natal:3,2
23-Fortaleza:2,2
24-Aracaju:1,6
25-João Pessoa:0,6
26-São Luís:0


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 22:59)

Precipitação acumulada em janeiro de 2007 - INMET 

1- Porto Velho: 420,3mm 
2- Manaus: 405,4mm 
3- Palmas: 364,1mm 
4- Rio Branco: 342,8mm 
5- Belo Horizonte: 330,2mm 
6- Curitiba: 286,9mm 
7- Brasília: 275,4mm 
8- Belém: 271,6mm 
9- Campo Grande: 269,6mm 
10- Cuiabá: 268,4mm 
11- São Paulo: 213,5mm 
12- Goiânia: 200,0mm 
13- Vitória: 173,2mm 
14- Porto Alegre: 90,8mm 
15- Natal: 86,3mm 
Florianópolis: 86,3mm 
16- Recife: 78,1mm 
17- Teresina: 67,2mm 
18- Rio de Janeiro: 56,9mm 
19- Macapá: 54,6mm 
20- Fortaleza: 36,7mm 
21- João Pessoa: 33,2mm 
22- Salvador: 20,0mm 
23- Aracaju: 18,9mm 
24- São Luís: 16,1mm 
25- Boa Vista: 1,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


Obs: Até o dia 13/01 o pluviômetro do INMET no Rio de Janeiro (que fica na Praça Mauá) não estava funcionando.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 23:00)

Precipitação acumulada em fevereiro de 2007 - INMET: 

1- Palmas: 580,3mm 
2- Teresina: 529,6mm 
3- São Luís: 526,5mm 
4- Belém: 442,3mm 
5- Fortaleza: 328,8mm 
6- Cuiabá: 314,5mm 
7- São Paulo: 285,9mm 
8- Salvador: 282,6mm 
9- Rio Branco: 267,7mm 
10- Goiânia: 267,2mm 
11- Brasília: 265,9mm 
12- Porto Velho: 242,9mm 
13- Recife: 226,2mm 
14- Macapá: 209,7mm 
15- Belo Horizonte: 168,3mm 
16- Porto Alegre: 167,4mm 
17- João Pessoa: 165,6mm 
18- Curitiba: 151,8mm 
19- Aracaju: 142,5mm 
20- Florianópolis: 140,0mm 
21- Manaus: 137,7mm 
22- Campo Grande: 129,6mm 
23- Rio de Janeiro: 90,0mm 
24- Vitória: 87,1mm 
25- Natal: 65,9mm 
26- Boa Vista: 1,8mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 23:01)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 28/02): 

1- Palmas: 944,4mm 
2- Belém: 713,9mm 
3- Porto Velho: 663,2mm 
4- Rio Branco: 610,5mm 
5- Teresina: 596,8mm 
6- Cuiabá: 582,9mm 
7- Manaus: 543,1mm 
8- São Luís: 542,6mm 
9- Brasília: 541,3mm 
10- São Paulo: 499,4mm 
11- Belo Horizonte: 498,5mm 
12- Goiânia: 467,2mm 
13- Curitiba: 438,7mm 
14- Campo Grande: 399,2mm 
15- Fortaleza: 365,5mm 
16- Recife: 304,3mm 
17- Salvador: 302,6mm 
18- Macapá: 264,3mm 
19- Vitória: 260,3mm 
20- Porto Alegre: 258,2mm 
21- Florianópolis: 226,3mm 
22- João Pessoa: 198,8mm 
23- Aracaju: 161,4mm 
24- Natal: 152,2mm 
25- Rio de Janeiro: 146,9mm 
26- Boa Vista: 2,8mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 23:02)

Precipitação acumulada em março (até 01/03) - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 64,8mm 
2- Natal: 52,6mm 
3- Teresina: 28,6mm 
4- Recife: 16,2mm 
5- Belém: 15,2mm 
6- Goiânia: 13,7mm 
7- Fortaleza: 8,3mm 
8- São Luís: 8,2mm 
9- Aracaju: 4,3mm 
10- Rio Branco: 1,5mm 
11- Brasília: 0,1mm 
12- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Boa Vista: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Cuiabá: 0,0mm 
Curitiba: 0,0mm 
Florianópolis: 0,0mm 
Macapá: 0,0mm 
Maceió: 0,0mm 
Manaus: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 
Porto Alegre: 0,0mm 
Porto Velho: 0,0mm 
Rio de Janeiro: 0,0mm 
Salvador: 0,0mm 
São Paulo: 0,0mm 
Vitória: 0,0mm


----------



## Seringador (2 Mar 2007 às 15:52)

Boas Fábio,

Bons registos,
estou a ver que Maceió é um dos locais mais secos do Brazil não?


----------



## dj_alex (2 Mar 2007 às 22:41)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Fábio,
> 
> Bons registos,
> estou a ver que Maceió é um dos locais mais secos do Brazil não?



Não me admira que a precipitação toda dos outros sítios não tenha sido num único dia


----------



## Fábio Luiz (3 Mar 2007 às 00:22)

Esta época do ano é seca na parte leste da região nordeste, onde se localiza Maceió, mas de agora em diante choverá mais, mas estou desconfiando que a estação meteorológica de Maceió está com algum problema, porque o INMET nos últimos dias não tem publicado nem os dados de temperatura nem os de chuva de lá...


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 13:14)

Sim Fábio é seca e até pode não ter problema nenhum  mas é de desconfiar


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Abr 2007 às 22:00)

Precipitação acumulada em março - INMET 

1- Macapá: 483,6mm 
2- São Luís: 457,5mm 
3- Belém: 435,3mm 
4- Teresina: 339,7mm 
5- Fortaleza: 336,1mm 
6- Manaus: 333,0mm 
7- Rio Branco: 247,3mm 
8- Palmas: 219,1mm 
9- Florianópolis: 213,7mm 
10- Porto Velho: 212,1mm 
11- João Pessoa: 202,5mm 
12- São Paulo: 185,1mm 
13- Natal: 172,8mm 
14- Cuiabá: 157,9mm 
15- Curitiba: 139,3mm 
16- Recife: 133,1mm 
17- Aracaju: 118,9mm 
18- Porto Alegre: 103,8mm 
19- Goiânia: 88,1mm 
20- Boa Vista: 82,8mm 
21- Salvador: 81,2mm 
22- Belo Horizonte: 77,8mm 
23- Vitória: 38,2mm 
24- Brasília: 35,3mm 
25- Campo Grande: 22,7mm 
26- Rio de Janeiro: 7,7mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Abr 2007 às 22:01)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 31/03): 

1- Palmas: 1.163,5mm 
2- Belém: 1.149,2mm 
3- São Luís: 1.000,1mm 
4- Teresina: 936,5mm 
5- Manaus: 876,1mm 
6- Porto Velho: 875,3mm 
7- Rio Branco: 857,8mm 
8- Macapá: 747,9mm 
9- Cuiabá: 740,8mm 
10- Fortaleza: 701,6mm 
11- São Paulo: 684,5mm 
12- Curitiba: 578,0mm 
13- Brasília: 576,6mm 
14- Belo Horizonte: 576,3mm 
15- Goiânia: 555,3mm 
16- Florianópolis: 440,0mm 
17- Recife: 437,4mm 
18- Campo Grande: 421,9mm 
19- João Pessoa: 401,3mm 
20- Salvador: 383,8mm 
21- Porto Alegre: 362,0mm 
22- Natal: 325,0mm 
23- Vitória: 298,5mm 
24- Aracaju: 280,3mm 
25- Rio de Janeiro: 154,6mm 
26- Boa Vista: 85,6mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 10:08)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 31/03):
> 
> 1- Palmas: 1.163,5mm
> 2- Belém: 1.149,2mm
> ...



Olá Fábio!
Por acaso o teu Nome não é Fábio Luiz T. Gonçalves!? 
É q recentemente esteve cá no porto um Professor brasileiro que tb se chamava fábio luiz, e que era biologo, mas trabalhava em meteorologia!

ps: Desculpem o Off-topic


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Abr 2007 às 23:23)

Olá Bruno!
Não, meu nome não é este, quem me dera fazer uma viagem internacional  rsrsrs, e além disso ainda sou estudante, não estou nem na faculdade ainda


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Abr 2007 às 01:18)

Precipitação acumulada em abril (até 25/04) - INMET 

1- Belém: 385,0mm
2- Macapá: 352,8mm
3- Manaus: 332,9mm
4- Teresina: 316,7mm
5- São Luís: 295,2mm
6- Recife: 273,3mm
7- Fortaleza: 246,4mm
8- Porto Velho: 195,9mm 
9- Natal: 171,1mm
10- Boa Vista: 124,1mm
11- São Paulo: 114,1mm
12- Salvador: 104,7mm
13- João Pessoa: 101,9mm
14- Cuiabá: 96,2mm
15- Belo Horizonte: 94,1mm 
16- Vitória: 69,8mm
17- Goiânia: 59,6mm
18- Rio Branco: 58,5mm
19- Aracaju: 55,1mm
20- Palmas: 48,8mm
21- Brasília: 48,5mm
22- Curitiba: 47,4mm
23- Florianópolis: 35,9mm
24- Porto Alegre: 25,9mm
25- Rio de Janeiro: 11,2mm 
26- Campo Grande: 6,6mm 
27- Maceió: 0,0mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Abr 2007 às 23:24)

Precipitação acumulada em abril (até 29/04) - INMET 

1- Macapá: 541,1mm  
2- Belém: 446,5mm
3- Manaus: 343,1mm
4- Teresina: 320,9mm
5- Fortaleza: 300,2mm
6- São Luís: 297,0mm
7- Recife: 288,7mm
8- Natal: 210,5mm
9- Porto Velho: 202,1mm
10- Aracaju: 147,7mm
11- Cuiabá: 138,9mm
12- Salvador: 135,8mm
13- Boa Vista: 134,0mm
14- João Pessoa: 129,3mm
15- São Paulo: 124,8mm
16- Rio Branco: 122,8mm
17- Curitiba: 108,2mm
18- Vitória: 101,9mm
19- Belo Horizonte: 98,0mm
20- Palmas: 84,2mm
21- Goiânia: 59,6mm 
22- Brasília: 50,1mm
23- Florianópolis: 41,2mm
24- Rio de Janeiro: 40,9mm
25- Porto Alegre: 38,9mm
26- Campo Grande: 16,2mm 
27- Maceió: 0,0mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Abr 2007 às 22:00)

Precipitação acumulada em abril - INMET 

1- Macapá: 550,7mm 
2- Belém: 451,9mm 
3- Manaus: 343,1mm 
4- São Luís: 327,6mm
5- Teresina: 324,6mm
6- Recife: 322,5mm
7- Fortaleza: 308,4mm 
8- Natal: 238,7mm 
9- Porto Velho: 207,2mm 
10- Aracaju: 149,5mm 
11- Salvador: 139,8mm
12- Cuiabá: 138,9mm 
13- Boa Vista: 134,0mm 
14- João Pessoa: 133,1mm 
15- São Paulo: 124,8mm 
16- Rio Branco: 122,8mm 
17- Curitiba: 108,2mm 
18- Vitória: 101,9mm 
19- Belo Horizonte: 98,0mm 
20- Palmas: 84,2mm 
21- Goiânia: 59,6mm 
22- Brasília: 50,1mm 
23- Florianópolis: 41,2mm 
      Rio de Janeiro: 41,2mm 
25- Porto Alegre: 38,9mm 
26- Campo Grande: 16,2mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Abr 2007 às 22:00)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 30/04): 

1- Belém: 1.601,1mm 
2- São Luís: 1.327,7mm
3- Macapá: 1.298,6mm 
4- Teresina: 1.261,1mm
5- Palmas: 1.247,7mm
6- Manaus: 1.219,2mm
7- Porto Velho: 1.082,5mm
8- Fortaleza: 1.010,0mm
9- Rio Branco: 980,6mm
10- Cuiabá: 879,7mm
11- São Paulo: 809,3mm
12- Recife: 759,9mm
13- Curitiba: 686,2mm 
14- Belo Horizonte: 674,3mm
15- Brasília: 626,7mm  
16- Goiânia: 614,9mm 
17- Natal: 563,7mm 
18- João Pessoa: 534,4mm
19- Salvador: 523,6mm
20- Florianópolis: 481,2mm 
21- Campo Grande: 438,1mm
22- Aracaju: 429,8mm 
23- Porto Alegre: 400,9mm  
24- Vitória: 400,4mm 
25- Boa Vista: 219,6mm
26- Rio de Janeiro: 195,8mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Mai 2007 às 23:58)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 13/05) - INMET 

1- Boa Vista: 216,2mm 
2- Macapá: 202,9mm
3- Belém: 159,1mm
4- Fortaleza: 134,2mm
5- Aracaju: 133,6mm
6- São Luís: 122,4mm
7- João Pessoa: 121,8mm
8- Recife: 120,7mm
9- Rio Branco: 81,1mm
10- Curitiba: 73,1mm
11- Manaus: 62,0mm
12- Salvador: 59,9mm
13- Natal: 57,2mm
14- Teresina: 41,3mm 
15- Florianópolis: 38,9mm
16- Rio de Janeiro: 31,9mm
17- Porto Alegre: 30,3mm
18- Porto Velho: 28,1mm 
19- Campo Grande: 25,2mm
20- Vitória: 23,6mm 
21- Palmas: 20,6mm 
22- São Paulo: 16,6mm
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Cuiabá: 0,0mm 
Goiânia: 0,0mm 


Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Mai 2007 às 22:23)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 14/05) - INMET 

1- Macapá: 248,8mm 
2- Boa Vista: 225,6mm 
3- Belém: 173,5mm 
4- São Luís: 142,3mm
5- Aracaju: 138,2mm
6- Fortaleza: 135,4mm 
7- João Pessoa: 121,8mm 
8- Recife: 120,7mm 
9- Curitiba: 83,1mm 
10- Rio Branco: 81,1mm 
11- Florianópolis: 63,6mm
12- Manaus: 62,0mm 
13- Salvador: 59,9mm 
14- Natal: 57,2mm 
15- Porto Alegre: 48,2mm
16- Teresina: 41,3mm 
17- Porto Velho: 39,9mm
18- Rio de Janeiro: 31,9mm 
19- Campo Grande: 25,2mm 
20- Vitória: 23,6mm 
21- Palmas: 20,6mm 
22- São Paulo: 16,6mm 
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Cuiabá: 0,0mm 
Goiânia: 0,0mm 


Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Mai 2007 às 17:21)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 19/05) - INMET 

1- Boa Vista: 315,9mm 
2- Macapá: 288,2mm 
3- São Luís: 227,5mm 
4- Belém: 210,2mm 
5- Aracaju: 169,6mm 
6- João Pessoa: 168,4mm 
7- Curitiba: 144,8mm 
8- Recife: 143,3mm 
9- Fortaleza: 135,4mm 
10- Salvador: 120,5mm 
11- Porto Alegre: 116,9mm 
12- Florianópolis: 109,1mm 
13- Rio Branco: 103,1mm 
14- Manaus: 89,8mm 
15- Natal: 68,3mm 
16- Porto Velho: 64,3mm 
17- Teresina: 41,3mm 
18- Rio de Janeiro: 32,5mm 
19- Campo Grande: 30,1mm 
20- Vitória: 23,6mm 
21- Palmas: 20,6mm 
22- São Paulo: 19,9mm 
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Cuiabá: 0,0mm 
Goiânia: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (25 Mai 2007 às 23:48)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 25/05) - INMET 

1- Boa Vista: 353,0mm
2- Macapá: 324,0mm
3- São Luís: 240,9mm
4- Belém: 239,6mm
5- João Pessoa: 196,0mm
6- Curitiba: 195,9mm
7- Recife: 182,7mm
8- Aracaju: 173,6mm
9- Fortaleza: 157,3mm
10- Florianópolis: 142,9mm
11- Porto Alegre: 136,4mm
12- Salvador: 122,5mm
13- Manaus: 119,7mm
14- Rio Branco: 106,0mm
15- Rio de Janeiro: 98,4mm
16- Porto Velho: 92,6mm
17- Natal: 77,6mm
18- Campo Grande: 75,3mm
19- São Paulo: 58,3mm
20- Teresina: 42,2mm 
21- Cuiabá: 31,1mm
22- Vitória: 31,0mm
23- Palmas: 20,6mm
24- Goiânia: 9,2mm
25- Brasília: 4,7mm
26- Belo Horizonte: 1,8mm

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Jun 2007 às 23:07)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras em maio - INMET 

1- Boa Vista: 455,9mm 
2- Macapá: 340,6mm 
3- São Luís: 286,1mm 
4- Belém: 265,9mm 
5- João Pessoa: 240,6mm 
6- Salvador: 211,2mm 
7- Recife: 208,2mm 
8- Curitiba: 196,7mm 
9- Aracaju: 191,0mm 
10- Fortaleza: 175,8mm 
11- Manaus: 165,3mm 
12- Florianópolis: 142,9mm 
13- Porto Alegre: 136,9mm 
14- Rio Branco: 106,0mm 
15- Rio de Janeiro: 103,4mm 
16- Porto Velho: 95,4mm 
17- Natal: 88,7mm 
18- Campo Grande: 75,3mm 
19- Teresina: 62,9mm 
20- São Paulo: 59,0mm 
21- Vitória: 38,1mm 
22- Palmas: 34,3mm 
23- Cuiabá: 31,1mm 
24- Goiânia: 9,2mm 
25- Brasília: 7,5mm 
26- Belo Horizonte: 7,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Jun 2007 às 23:07)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 31/05): 

1- Belém: 1.867,0mm 
2- Macapá: 1.639,2mm
3- São Luís: 1.613,8mm 
4- Manaus: 1.384,5mm
5- Teresina: 1.324,0mm 
6- Palmas: 1.282,0mm 
7- Fortaleza: 1.185,8mm
8- Porto Velho: 1.177,9mm 
9- Rio Branco: 1.086,6mm 
10- Recife: 968,1mm
11- Cuiabá: 910,8mm 
12- Curitiba: 882,9mm
13- São Paulo: 868,3mm 
14- João Pessoa: 775,0mm
15- Salvador: 734,8mm
16- Belo Horizonte: 681,3mm 
17- Boa Vista: 675,5mm
18- Natal: 652,4mm
19- Brasília: 634,2mm 
20- Goiânia: 624,1mm 
      Florianópolis: 624,1mm 
22- Aracaju: 620,8mm
23- Porto Alegre: 537,8mm
24- Campo Grande: 513,4mm 
25- Vitória: 438,5mm 
26- Rio de Janeiro: 299,2mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (8 Jun 2007 às 00:53)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 07/06) - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 215,6mm 
2- Boa Vista: 175,3mm
3- Natal: 149,0mm
4- Recife: 71,8mm
5- Manaus: 66,9mm
6- Belém: 46,3mm 
7- São Luís: 43,4mm
8- Aracaju: 43,1mm 
9- Salvador: 39,5mm
10- Macapá: 37,6mm 
11- Fortaleza: 29,2mm 
12- São Paulo: 24,0mm
13- Rio de Janeiro: 18,4mm
14- Goiânia: 5,1mm 
15- Vitória: 3,2mm
16- Curitiba: 2,7mm
Florianópolis: 2,7mm
18- Porto Alegre: 0,9mm
19- Teresina: 0,6mm 
20- Cuiabá: 0,4mm
21- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm
Brasília: 0,0mm
Campo Grande: 0,0mm
Palmas: 0,0mm
Porto Velho: 0,0mm
Rio Branco: 0,0mm

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Jun 2007 às 01:49)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 09/06) - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 257,2mm
2- Boa Vista: 180,8mm
3- Natal: 149,0mm 
4- Recife: 94,9mm
5- Manaus: 66,9mm 
6- Belém: 46,7mm
7- Fortaleza: 45,0mm 
8- São Luís: 43,4mm 
9- Aracaju: 43,1mm 
10- Salvador: 40,7mm
11- Macapá: 40,0mm
12- São Paulo: 24,0mm 
13- Rio de Janeiro: 18,4mm 
14- Porto Alegre: 6,1mm 
15- Goiânia: 5,1mm 
16- Porto Velho: 4,9mm 
17- Vitória: 3,2mm 
18- Florianópolis: 3,0mm 
19- Curitiba: 2,7mm 
20- Teresina: 0,9mm
21- Cuiabá: 0,4mm 
22- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 
Rio Branco: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (12 Jun 2007 às 22:33)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 12/06) - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 283,4mm
2- Boa Vista: 207,0mm
3- Recife: 185,3mm 
4- Natal: 159,6mm
5- Porto Alegre: 131,4mm
6- Manaus: 66,9mm 
7- Macapá: 59,2mm 
8- Belém: 57,6mm
9- Salvador: 54,4mm 
10- Aracaju: 49,1mm
11- Fortaleza: 48,8mm
12- São Luís: 47,1mm
13- São Paulo: 24,0mm 
14- Rio de Janeiro: 18,4mm 
15- Porto Velho: 5,9mm 
16- Goiânia: 5,1mm 
17- Vitória: 3,2mm 
18- Florianópolis: 3,0mm 
19- Curitiba: 2,9mm 
20- Rio Branco: 1,8mm 
21- Teresina: 0,9mm 
22- Cuiabá: 0,4mm 
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Jun 2007 às 22:26)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 13/06) - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 388,8mm 
2- Boa Vista: 266,9mm 
3- Natal: 224,1mm 
4- Recife: 200,1mm 
5- Porto Alegre: 133,7mm 
6- Manaus: 67,1mm 
7- Belém: 59,9mm 
8- Macapá: 59,5mm 
9- Salvador: 55,4mm 
10- Fortaleza: 50,3mm 
11- Aracaju: 49,8mm 
12- São Luís: 47,1mm 
13- São Paulo: 24,0mm 
14- Rio de Janeiro: 18,4mm 
15- Porto Velho: 5,9mm 
16- Goiânia: 5,1mm 
17- Vitória: 3,2mm 
18- Florianópolis: 3,0mm 
19- Curitiba: 2,9mm 
20- Rio Branco: 1,8mm 
21- Teresina: 0,9mm 
22- Cuiabá: 0,4mm 
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Jun 2007 às 21:59)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras (até 14/06) - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 389,0mm 
2- Boa Vista: 266,9mm 
3- Natal: 229,8mm 
4- Recife: 200,1mm 
5- Porto Alegre: 164,3mm 
6- Manaus: 67,1mm 
7- Macapá: 64,4mm 
8- Belém: 60,1mm 
9- Salvador: 55,4mm 
10- Fortaleza: 54,6mm 
11- Aracaju: 52,4mm 
12- São Luís: 48,1mm 
13- São Paulo: 24,0mm 
14- Rio de Janeiro: 18,4mm 
15- Porto Velho: 5,9mm 
16- Goiânia: 5,1mm 
17- Vitória: 3,2mm 
18- Florianópolis: 3,0mm 
19- Curitiba: 2,9mm 
20- Rio Branco: 1,8mm 
21- Teresina: 0,9mm 
22- Cuiabá: 0,4mm 
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Jul 2007 às 16:00)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras em junho - INMET 

1- João Pessoa: 573,7mm 
2- Natal: 511,6mm 
3- Boa Vista: 410,4mm 
4- Recife: 390,4mm 
5- Porto Alegre: 235,4mm 
6- Belém: 218,1mm 
7- Macapá: 214,6mm 
8- Aracaju: 156,3mm 
9- Salvador: 134,0mm 
10- Manaus: 100,2mm 
11- Fortaleza: 68,1mm 
12- São Luís: 61,5mm 
13- Rio Branco: 51,3mm 
14- Rio de Janeiro: 45,3mm 
15- São Paulo: 30,7mm 
16- Vitória: 13,6mm 
17- Florianópolis: 6,9mm 
18- Porto Velho: 5,9mm 
19- Goiânia: 5,1mm 
20- Curitiba: 3,2mm 
21- Teresina: 0,9mm 
22- Cuiabá: 0,4mm 
23- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Jul 2007 às 16:02)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 30/06): 

1- Belém: 2.085,1mm 
2- Macapá: 1.853,8mm 
3- São Luís: 1.675,3mm 
4- Manaus: 1.484,7mm 
5- Recife: 1.358,5mm 
6- João Pessoa: 1.348,7mm
7- Teresina: 1.324,9mm 
8- Palmas: 1.282,0mm 
9- Fortaleza: 1.253,9mm 
10- Porto Velho: 1.177,9mm 
11- Natal: 1.164,0mm
12- Rio Branco: 1.092,5mm 
13- Boa Vista: 1.085,9mm 
14- Cuiabá: 911,2mm
15- São Paulo: 899,0mm 
16- Curitiba: 886,1mm 
17- Salvador: 868,8mm
18- Aracaju: 777,1mm
19- Porto Alegre: 773,2mm
20- Belo Horizonte: 681,3mm 
21- Brasília: 634,2mm 
22- Florianópolis: 631,0mm
23- Goiânia: 629,2mm 
24- Campo Grande: 513,4mm 
25- Vitória: 452,1mm 
26- Rio de Janeiro: 344,5mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (31 Jul 2007 às 23:29)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras em julho - INMET 

1- Recife: 330,4mm 
2- Boa Vista: 325,7mm 
3- Macapá: 232,6mm 
4- Belém: 196,6mm 
5- Natal: 191,7mm 
6- Aracaju: 184,0mm 
7- Porto Alegre: 178,6mm 
8- Florianópolis: 174,3mm 
9- São Paulo: 148,3mm 
10- João Pessoa: 141,8mm 
11- São Luís: 136,3mm 
12- Salvador: 130,4mm 
13- Manaus: 122,1mm 
14- Curitiba: 113,3mm 
15- Fortaleza: 56,7mm 
16- Rio de Janeiro: 40,5mm 
17- Campo Grande: 33,1mm 
18- Cuiabá: 22,8mm 
19- Rio Branco: 20,3mm 
20- Porto Velho: 16,0mm 
21- Goiânia: 6,0mm 
22- Belo Horizonte: 5,9mm 
23- Teresina: 2,2mm 
24- Vitória: 2,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (31 Jul 2007 às 23:29)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 31/07): 

1- Belém: 2.281,7mm 
2- Macapá: 2.086,4mm 
3- São Luís: 1.811,6mm 
4- Recife: 1.688,9mm
5- Manaus: 1.606,8mm
6- João Pessoa: 1.490,5mm
7- Boa Vista: 1.411,6mm
8- Natal: 1.355,7mm 
9- Teresina: 1.327,1mm 
10- Fortaleza: 1.310,6mm 
11- Palmas: 1.282,0mm 
12- Porto Velho: 1.193,9mm 
13- Rio Branco: 1.112,8mm 
14- São Paulo: 1.047,3mm 
15- Curitiba: 999,4mm 
16- Salvador: 999,2mm
17- Aracaju: 961,1mm
18- Porto Alegre: 951,8mm
19- Cuiabá: 934,0mm 
20- Florianópolis: 805,3mm
21- Belo Horizonte: 687,2mm 
22- Goiânia: 635,2mm 
23- Brasília: 634,2mm 
24- Campo Grande: 546,5mm 
25- Vitória: 454,1mm 
26- Rio de Janeiro: 385,0mm

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Set 2007 às 22:02)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras em agosto – INMET 

1- Boa Vista: 331,6mm 
2- João Pessoa: 273,5mm 
3- Recife: 196,5mm 
4- Macapá: 165,1mm 
5- Porto Alegre: 150,9mm 
6- Belém: 135,3mm 
7- Salvador: 109,2mm 
8- Manaus: 97,3mm 
9- Natal: 93,4mm 
10- Florianópolis: 89,7mm 
11- Aracaju: 79,8mm 
12- Rio Branco: 61,3mm 
13- Vitória: 47,6mm 
14- Curitiba: 10,5mm 
15- Rio de Janeiro: 7,2mm 
16- Porto Velho: 2,1mm 
17- Teresina: 1,6mm 
18- Fortaleza: 0,8mm 
19- Belo Horizonte: 0,0mm 
Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Cuiabá: 0,0mm 
Goiânia: 0,0mm 
Palmas: 0,0mm 
São Luís: 0,0mm 
São Paulo: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Set 2007 às 22:03)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 31/08 ): 

1- Belém: 2.417,0mm 
2- Macapá: 2.251,5mm 
3- Recife: 1.885,4mm 
4- São Luís: 1.811,6mm 
5- João Pessoa: 1.764,0mm 
6- Boa Vista: 1.743,2mm 
7- Manaus: 1.704,1mm 
8- Natal: 1.449,1mm 
9- Teresina: 1.328,7mm 
10- Fortaleza: 1.311,4mm 
11- Palmas: 1.282,0mm 
12- Porto Velho: 1.196,0mm 
13- Rio Branco: 1.174,1mm 
14- Salvador: 1.108,4mm 
15- Porto Alegre: 1.102,7mm 
16- São Paulo: 1.047,3mm 
17- Aracaju: 1.040,9mm 
18- Curitiba: 1.009,9mm 
19- Cuiabá: 934,0mm 
20- Florianópolis: 895,0mm 
21- Belo Horizonte: 687,2mm 
22- Goiânia: 635,2mm 
23- Brasília: 634,2mm 
24- Campo Grande: 546,5mm 
25- Vitória: 501,7mm 
26- Rio de Janeiro: 392,2mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Set 2007 às 22:03)

Precipitação nas capitais brasileiras em setembro - INMET 

1- Porto Alegre: 177,3mm 
2- Rio Branco: 150,6mm 
3- Florianópolis: 136,9mm 
4- Recife: 126,9mm 
5- Belém: 96,9mm 
6- Palmas: 94,0mm 
7- Boa Vista: 89,4mm 
8- Curitiba: 89,1mm 
9- Salvador: 85,8mm 
10- Vitória: 75,0mm 
11- João Pessoa: 73,0mm 
12- Manaus: 71,7mm 
13- Aracaju: 63,3mm 
14- Natal: 46,3mm 
15- Porto Velho: 40,0mm 
16- Macapá: 20,0mm 
17- São Paulo: 15,7mm 
18- Rio de Janeiro: 13,0mm 
19- Fortaleza: 2,9mm 
20- São Luís: 2,2mm 
21- Goiânia: 1,8mm 
22- Belo Horizonte: 1,7mm 
23- Brasília: 0,0mm 
Campo Grande: 0,0mm 
Cuiabá: 0,0mm 
Teresina: 0,0mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Set 2007 às 22:03)

Precipitação acumulada no ano de 2007 (até 30/09): 

1- Belém: 2.513,9mm 
2- Macapá: 2.271,5mm 
3- Recife: 2.012,3mm 
4- João Pessoa: 1.837,0mm 
5- Boa Vista: 1.832,6mm 
6- São Luís: 1.813,8mm 
7- Manaus: 1.775,8mm 
8- Natal: 1.495,4mm 
9- Palmas: 1.376,0mm 
10- Teresina: 1.328,7mm 
11- Rio Branco: 1.324,7mm 
12- Fortaleza: 1.314,3mm 
13- Porto Alegre: 1.280,0mm 
14- Porto Velho: 1.236,0mm 
15- Salvador: 1.194,2mm 
16- Aracaju: 1.104,2mm 
17- Curitiba: 1.099,0mm 
18- São Paulo: 1.063,0mm 
19- Florianópolis: 1.031,9mm 
20- Cuiabá: 934,0mm 
21- Belo Horizonte: 688,9mm 
22- Goiânia: 637,0mm 
23- Brasília: 634,2mm 
24- Vitória: 576,7mm 
25- Campo Grande: 546,5mm 
26- Rio de Janeiro: 405,2mm 

Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2008 às 15:31)

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA NO ANO DE 2007 - DADOS DO INMET: 

1- Belém: 3.225,6mm 
2- Macapá: 2.643,4mm 
3- Manaus: 2.396,9mm 
4- Recife: 2.106,4mm 
5- Boa Vista: 2.082,0mm 
6- Porto Velho: 1.971,4mm 
7- João Pessoa: 1.911,1mm 
8- São Luís: 1.859,2mm 
9- Rio Branco: 1.817,1mm 
10- Palmas: 1.785,9mm 
11- Porto Alegre: 1.666,9mm 
12- São Paulo: 1.622,3mm 
13- Natal: 1.574,6mm 
14- Curitiba: 1.551,9mm 
15- Cuiabá: 1.513,8mm 
16- Teresina: 1.494,5mm 
17- Florianópolis: 1.449,9mm 
18- Fortaleza: 1.395,5mm 
19- Salvador: 1.308,0mm 
20- Aracaju: 1.186,2mm 
21- Brasília: 1.164,6mm 
22- Belo Horizonte: 1.145,0mm 
23- Goiânia: 1.087,9mm 
24- Rio de Janeiro: 939,3mm 
25- Vitória: 866,6mm 


Campo Grande: sem dados 
Maceió: sem dados


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Dados muito interessantes, água não falta


----------

